# Brie



## TheLemonSong (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone got a good brie recipe...I have a block of it...I love it by itself, and not with anything sweet...but since my dad bought it for me as a gift, and I have a bit more than I'm used to I thought about using some of it in a recipe too...


----------



## msalper (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry TheLemonSong I'm not sure what the brie is...but I searched. I found that it is a kind of cheese. And I found this recipe, maybe it helps to you ...


Bit of Brie 
(serves 12) 

One 14 oz round of Brie 
1 TBL. butter 
1 cup finely chopped pecans, toasted 
1/3 cup Kahlua 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 


Remove top rind of the Brie. Place on a microwave safe platter. 

Heat the butter in a saucepan until melted. Add the pecans and mix well. Cook for 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Stir in the Kahlua and brown sugar. 

Spoon the pecan mixture over the Brie, spreading to the edge. Microwave on high 1 minute; turn the platter. Microwave on High for 45 seconds longer or until bubbly. 

Serve with melba toast round or French bread slices. 

http://www.cyber-kitchen.com/ubbs/archive/DAIRY/Cheese_Bit_of_Brie.html


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's a recipe I posted a while back which uses roquefort - you could use cubed Brie and just add a sprinkling of provencal style herbs...?

Tomatoes with French cheese and pine nuts

Halve 6 large tomatoes (we have a wonderful variety called Jack Hawkins... truly taste like tomatoes USED to taste!) and place cut side up in a shallow, oiled baking dish. Add plenty of ground black pepper. Crumble about 100g Roquefort into small pieces and scatter over. Mix 3 tbsp fresh breadcrumbs and 25g pine kernels. Moisten with 1 tbsp olive oil and sprinkle over the tomatoes. Bake in a preheated oven at 190°C, gas mark 5, for 20-25 minutes. 

Great with garlic bread and/or a green salad.


----------



## Susi (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi,  

I also love brie.  All I do is put it on the BBQ, grill it until hot and then serve it with a large mixed salad with dressing, sounds boring but it quick and easy and tasty.  

Susi


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 9, 2005)

This is where I have trouble...I don't want something sweet, because I'd rather eat the brie by itself, I don't have a grill, and  honestly I don't know how a substitution for roquefort would be...I've heard of brie chicken,b ut its generally done on whole chickens, and I just don't have that kind of cash, that much brie, or enough people to eat it with me (i have no friends, just moved to a new area 8 hours from my home)...

I know lots of standards, (i.e. garlic bread w/ brie, brie w/ fruit, etc.) but I was hoping for something along the lines of a pasta or meat dish...perhaps I'll have to create my own.

I'm planning to either purchase some buffalo or some lamb this weekend (farmers market), maybe I could stuff one of those and do a pan-sear and bake...


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 9, 2005)

With a sprinkling of Herbes de Provence, Brie would be an acceptable alternative for my recipe (in my opinion!).

Lamb and French cheese sounds odd to me, unless you do a Greek-style dish, using the Brie in place of Halloumi ?


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh man, there is a recipe on here for Brie Stuffed Chicken breasts that is to die for. Mish posted it. I don't have much time, but I will search for the link later for you.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Aug 9, 2005)

You will think I have lost my mind (actually...there is much evidence to support such a theory) But I have used Brie in my Macaroni and cheese recipe.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2005)

I take chicken breats that have been pounded flat
and roll some brie up in them.  Wrap with bacon and then
brown on top of the stove in butter and olive oil.  Continue
baking in oven until done.    YUMMMMMY!   Other cheeses can be 
used as well. Sometimes I add onions and or mushrooms to the roll.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2005)

Bit of Brie!!

That sounds so good.
I've copied and pasted and printed. 
Thanks!!!  Tried to give you Karma but,
it wouldn't let me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2005)

*Linguine                      Pasta with chicken in a tomato garlic sauce
*​ *
1 TBS oil
2 chicken breasts, cubed
dried thyme and basil
juice from 1/2 lemon
*​ *4 cloves garlic, finely minced
3-4 tomatoes, depending on size, chopped, reserve juice also
1/4 cup brie cheese, remove rind
s & p to taste
*​ *Start cooking linquini and see *** below
*​ Mix oil, lemon juice, and herbs, and toss with chicken cubes.  Do this at least 1/2 hour ahead - an hour would be better.  Salt and pepper chicken here also.  You will be doing this in the sauce but for the chicken to get a good flavor I always salt and pepper it before/while cooking.

Saute chicken cubes in a bit of oil and when almost done but not quite remove from skillet.  Add a bit more oil if necessary and add minced garlic - be sure and get up any browned bits in the pan and mix with garlic and oil.  Add tomatoes, and reduce until you have the sauce a consistency you like.  Add chicken cubes in time for them to finish cooking.  If you like a thicker sauce reduce liquid out slowly to concentrate flavors.  That may take 15 to 20 minutes.  Add more salt and pepper to taste and remainder of dried herbs.

***When linguini is almost done add your brie pieces to your simmering sauce.  Let melt for a few minutes - make sure your chicken is thoroughly cooked.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2005)

Never tried any of these .... (more of a plain brie and baguette girl) but here are some:

http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blbrie.htm


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2005)

Kitchenelf!! 
YUMMY!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 9, 2005)

broil salmon fillets with either an herb, dijon, or curry rub.  2 minutes before done, add slices of brie to the top and brown!  wow, yum!


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 9, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> broil salmon fillets with either an herb, dijon, or curry rub. 2 minutes before done, add slices of brie to the top and brown! wow, yum!



I've got a 1/4lb salmon fillet I'm going to try this out on..if I like it I'll bust out a bigger fillet.

The only problem for me is that I don't have dijon...my feeling is that I'm going to make a curry, garlic, chive, and tomato mixture in my small food processor.  Then pan-sear the salmon, and add the mixture before baking, then use the broiler for the brie!

I'll let you know how this turns ou, great suggestion...I hadn't even considered salmon and brie I kept thinking about chicken and darker meats.


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know how I feel about the brie on salmon.  It seemed to lose its flavour under the broiler...the salmon was certainly tasty and the brie didn't detract from that, but it was most def. overpowered.

I guess I'll just stick to eating it plain or with bread and perhaps wine if I have the cash to afford a bottle (I got the brie as a gift, otherwise I wouldn't have it at at all..and certainly not in the quantity I have now).


----------



## marmalady (Aug 15, 2005)

Gosh - missed this thread! Here's one that's elegant and yummy.

ASPARAGUS AND BRIE TART

 

1 sheet frozen puff pastry

1/3 pound double-crème brie, rind removed and sliced thinly

1 ½ pounds thick asparatus, ends removed, blanched til crisp tender

1 T. olive oil

salt/pepper

 

Preheat oven to 400. Roll puff pastry out on a floured surface to apx 16 x 10 rectangle. Lightly score 1 inch from the edges to mark a border. Piece dough inside the markings; bake until golden, about 15 minutes. You can use pie weights in the middle of the pastry to keep it from ‘puffing’. Use for the first 10 minutes, then remove for the last 5. 

 

Remove from oven, and layer with brie slices. Trim asparagus to fit width wise inside the tart shell, alternating ends with tips. Brush with oil, season w/salt, pepper. Bake til spears are cooked through, about 20 minutes.


----------



## cc2003btw (Sep 24, 2005)

Sandwich. Open up a baguette, cut it to whatever size you feel like eating. Put in some salad leaves (cos lettuce works well) and then some long slices of brie across. Then sliced chicken breast, then half some red grapes and put those in. Thats you baguette.


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2005)

i know there is something awesome i make with brie, but i cannot think of it at all.  let me think about it and i'll post later.


----------



## AlexR (Sep 25, 2005)

Why do anything to the Brie at all?

The only recipe I would suggest is good crusty bread and some red wine.
A guaranteed gourmet delight.

I know the Germans bread and deep-fry Camembert and serve it with jam, but this seems a fairly heathen thing to do.

It's like oysters: the very best way of all to enjoy them is on their own without any preparation at all.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the best hors' douevres I've ever had was brie en croute. It was served with smoked salmon on very thinly sliced toasted baguettes and slices of apple.


----------



## Christygirl (Sep 30, 2005)

PASTA WITH BRIE

4 servings

8oz Brie (with or without the coating)

1/4cup Olive oil

1can (15oz) Cube tomatoes (strain)

2tsp Garlic

1Tbs Parsley

4 Fresh Basil leaves

3tbs Pine nuts (roasted lightly in the oven)

Salt & Pepper

Farfale (bow shape pasta) for 4 

In a pan heat up the oil and add the tomatoes.

Add the garlic, parsley, and pine nuts.

Add Basil leaves,salt and pepper, and simmer for 5 to 10 minutes.

Boil the pasta.

Stir in the Brie and mix well for 2 more minutes.

Put over the pasta and eat immediately.


----------



## cc2003btw (Oct 2, 2005)

^ That sounds pretty **** good. The Italians will get angry with how you mixed the sauce and pasta


----------



## JMediger (Oct 2, 2005)

If you're going to go with red meat, I'd stick with the lamb.  I think the buffalo might be a bit to beefy for the flavor but the lamb might be a good combo.  I would add some strips of roasted red pepper and roasted garlic as well, either roasted with it or just sauted and served with it.  
We love it just on toast with the red pepper and garlic combo as a side to a good salad.
As I think, if you could get a buffalo steak, pan sear it, slice it really thin and serve it on toast with the red pepper and garlic (both still roasted), that might not be to bad either.
Either way, leave the rind on it as that is where the bulk of the flavor is ...
Enjoy!
JMediger


----------



## wendollyn_the_weird (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hello...*

What does brie taste like?!?!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hi Wendollyn - a big welcome to DC!!!*

I would say that brie tastes very rich and creamy, not very salty and a little bit pungent. I'm honestly not all that crazy about brie (sans perhaps when it's baked in a pastry crust), but it does have a distinct taste. I find it a bit strong, but I know others who swear it's mild. Brie from France tends to taste a little more "brie-ish" than the non-French ones that I've had. If you've ever had Camembert cheese brie is a bit like that flavour.


----------



## AlexR (Oct 24, 2005)

*Brie the king of cheeses*

What does Brie taste like?

For a start, there are obviously several kinds of Brie. The most famous is Brie de Meaux.

Like most foods, the origin and quality of the raw material (milk) is of primary importance.
Then there's the expertise of the cheesmaker, and the way the cheese has been shipped and stored by the retailer.

There are also two important final factors: serving temperature and the degree to which the cheese is aged.

When of excellent quality and properly aged, Brie does a very clever balancing act between the bland, unctuous taste of many dairy products *plus* the beginning of a pungent, "funky" flavour.
One of the reasons that Brie is the king of cheeses is because it complements rather than overwhelms fine wines if it hasn't been left to age too long.

To me, Brie is like caviar or oysters. It is sublime "as is" without any recipe or doctoring.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------

